# C'è la muffa qui



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

*C'è la muffa qui*

apro per far prendere un po' d'aria a questa zona dimenticata da tempo.
mi chiedevo . ma la cultura incide sul carattere?
la conoscenza educa o è la sensibilità che aiuta l'educazione?






ps e i sogni aiutano a vivere :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> apro per far prendere un po' d'aria a questa zona dimenticata da tempo.
> mi chiedevo . ma la cultura incide sul carattere?
> la conoscenza educa o è la sensibilità che aiuta l'educazione?
> 
> ...


Non lo so.
Io penso la predisposizione e la curiosità.
Cioè vediamo...
Posso dirti che...
Allora fin da bambino avevo sta sensibilità enorme verso i suoni.
La musica di Beethoven era l'unica cosa che ad un anno mi facesse stare seduto fermo tranquillo con gli occhi sbarrati, per tutto il resto ero un bambino molto irrequieto e vivace.

Poi quando io dico che ci sono pianisti che suonano tutto come se fossero esercizi di hanon, mi riferisco a pianisti che non hanno cultura.
Non so come, ma lo studio umanistico affina la sensibilià verso il bello e l'arte.

Nei rapporti affettivi ho avuto parecchi guai per le differenze culturali, nel senso che troppe volte ho dato per scontato un background comune.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Io penso la predisposizione e la curiosità.
> Cioè vediamo...
> Posso dirti che...
> ...


 non so quanto sia in realtà importante.
forse conta l'apertura mentale di uno e dell'altro e la curiosità del confronto.
indubbiamente se il dislivelloè profondo è difficile capirsi nel profondo e prima o poi ci si scontra nelle incomprensioni.
questo parlando ci coppia.
sull'educazione in generale credo che per quella formale sicuramente la cultura conti molto...mentre vi è un'eleganza d'animo che in certe persone prive di cultura che esprime la dignità dell'essere che non può che risultare eleganza di modi.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so quanto sia in realtà importante.
> forse conta l'apertura mentale di uno e dell'altro e la curiosità del confronto.
> indubbiamente se il dislivelloè profondo è difficile capirsi nel profondo e prima o poi ci si scontra nelle incomprensioni.
> questo parlando ci coppia.
> sull'educazione in generale credo che per quella formale sicuramente la cultura conti molto...mentre vi è un'eleganza d'animo che in certe persone prive di cultura che esprime la dignità dell'essere che non può che risultare eleganza di modi.


Certo hai ragione.
Infatti la sensibilità è dono di natura.
Sai quante volte mi sono detto...
Che persona fantastica...chissà cosa sarebbe diventata se avesse potuto studiare.

Direi che l'eleganza d'animo è qualcosa di genuino.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> apro per far prendere un po' d'aria a questa zona dimenticata da tempo.
> mi chiedevo . ma la cultura incide sul carattere?
> la conoscenza educa o è la sensibilità che aiuta l'educazione?
> 
> ...


secondo me un po' incide

ma conta anche tantissimo il carattere che uno ha a prescindere dagli studi compiuti e anche l'ambiente in cui si cresce


----------



## contepinceton (25 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> secondo me un po' incide
> 
> ma conta anche tantissimo il carattere che uno ha a prescindere dagli studi compiuti e anche l'ambiente in cui si cresce


Hai voglia...hai voglia...
Per esempio per me il collegio fu un'opportunità culturale immensa...rispetto all'ambiente familiare...dischi, libri, spartiti, strumenti, insegnanti...na roba fantastica. 
Poi quando andai a Bologna, mi accorsi della diversità di vivere in città o in provincia.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> apro per far prendere un po' d'aria a questa zona dimenticata da tempo.
> mi chiedevo . ma la cultura incide sul carattere?
> la conoscenza educa o è la sensibilità che aiuta l'educazione?
> 
> ...



Secondo me, è come certe caramelle... non risolve, ma aiuta.
Nel senso che conosco persone che nonostante una educazione superiore, e infinite esperienze in ambito internazionale, infinite conoscenze, non riescono a togliersi una patina di volgarità di modi e spirito.
D'altra parte, esistono persone che prive di cultura "tradizionale" sono dei signori -e delle signore- innati/e. Sono rare però. Molto rare. 
La conoscenza è quella che ti apre la mente e ti aiuta a pensare. Chi non pensa...


Concordo pienamente e assolutamente con il tuo ps


----------



## Mari' (26 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> apro per far prendere un po' d'aria a questa zona dimenticata da tempo.
> mi chiedevo . ma la cultura incide sul carattere? *Caspita! ... gli da forza, e' un'arma in piu'.*
> la conoscenza educa o è la sensibilità che aiuta l'educazione? *L**a conoscenza ti prepara ...* *La sensibilita' e' un dono di natura, o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai ... l'educazione* *e' come la sensibilita'.*
> 
> ...



I sogni?  Bisogna chiederlo al vangelo secondo Marzullo 


*Siamo tutti molto ignoranti, ma non tutti ignoriamo le  stesse cose. *
(Albert Einstein) 

*Il rapporto  fra alfabetismo e analfabetismo è costante, ma al giorno d'oggi gli analfabeti  sanno leggere. *
(Alberto Moravia)


----------



## Tubarao (30 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la conoscenza educa o è la sensibilità che aiuta l'educazione?


Cultura ed educazione non hanno niente a che vedere IMHO.

Lavoro in un ambiente bancario, il 90% delle persone è laureato, li becchi spesso a disquisire dell'ultimo libro letto, o della mostra che sono andati a vedere.....l'unica cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi è come mai se andassi a fare i miei bisogni quotidiani nei cessi pubblici del suk di Marrakesh li troverei più puliti. Mah. Misteri.


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cultura ed educazione non hanno niente a che vedere IMHO.
> 
> Lavoro in un ambiente bancario, il 90% delle persone è laureato, li becchi spesso a disquisire dell'ultimo libro letto, o della mostra che sono andati a vedere.....l'unica cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi è come mai se andassi a fare i miei bisogni quotidiani nei cessi pubblici del suk di Marrakesh li troverei più puliti. Mah. Misteri.


 che non siano sempre coesistenti e scontati mi trova d'accordo...ma addirittura che non c'entrino nulla non me la sento di dirlo.
penso piuttosto che l'arroganza di alcune persone annulli la bellezza del sapere.
che in teoria dovrebbe migliorare, anche educare la gente


----------



## Tubarao (30 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso piuttosto che l'arroganza di alcune persone annulli la bellezza del sapere.
> che in teoria dovrebbe migliorare, anche educare la gente


E' vero. 

L'arroganza è spesso trasversale al numero di libri letti e, molto più importante appresi.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' vero.
> 
> L'arroganza è spesso trasversale al numero di libri letti e, molto più importante appresi.


Sgarbi l'ha gia' nominato qualcuno?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sgarbi l'ha gia' nominato qualcuno?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


lui ha dei problemi seri .fino a che non gli piglia un coccolone e , come bossi ....si ridimensiona un pochetto
comunque , davvero...si rimane basiti di fronte a persone di cotanta cultura (l'arte poi...bellezza , estasi...)che si rivelano cretino fino al midollo.
penso che ci sia una parte di loro che ne deve essere consapevole ...ma la vanità supera la lucidità dell'intelligenza.
è una terribile condanna


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che non siano sempre coesistenti e scontati mi trova d'accordo...ma addirittura che non c'entrino nulla non me la sento di dirlo.
> penso piuttosto che l'arroganza di alcune persone annulli la bellezza del sapere.
> che in teoria dovrebbe migliorare, anche educare la gente


Non so sai?
Non ho mai conosciuto persone intelligenti arroganti.
Sembra che l'intelligente non abbia mai nulla da dimostrare.
Non confondiamo la cultura con l'erudizione no?
Ho sempre incontrato l'arroganza in persone non acculturate, sono così legate alle 4 acche stracche che sanno, da dire: non ho bisogno di imparare io, quello che so io, non lo sanno gli altri.
Ho sempre notato che le persone di tratto gentile, hanno fatto molte letture, visitato molte mostre, ascoltato molte musiche...insomma si nutrono del bello, più che del sapere.
Casomai ho sempre notato dei pregiudizi su quello che sia culturalmente alto o basso.


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so sai?
> Non ho mai conosciuto persone intelligenti arroganti.
> Sembra che l'intelligente non abbia mai nulla da dimostrare.
> Non confondiamo la cultura con l'erudizione no?
> ...


siccome io esagero in senso contrario: inglobando ogni sorta di comunicazione , compresa televisione ,cinema,pubblicità   riviste, radio , segnali di fumo ...m'infastidiscono coloro i quali pensano che la cultura _vera_ sia solo quella del libro, teatro , mostra.
è bello guardarsi in giro perché se la storia la troviamo sui libri, il presente sta scritto in ogni cosa che viviamo.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> siccome io esagero in senso contrario: inglobando ogni sorta di comunicazione , compresa televisione ,cinema,pubblicità   riviste, radio , segnali di fumo ...m'infastidiscono coloro i quali pensano che la cultura _vera_ sia solo quella del libro, teatro , mostra.
> è bello guardarsi in giro perché se la storia la troviamo sui libri, il presente sta scritto in ogni cosa che viviamo.


Certo...
Figurati poi quando si pretende che la cultura sia o di destra o di sinistra...robe da matti...

Su Sgarbi...maddai mai pensato che è tutto palco?
E' un "personaggio" no?


----------

